# 91 maxima overheating



## Anders95SeR (Jul 6, 2004)

i had some overheating problems with the temperature gauge going all the way up. I realised i had a small leak in my radiator and replaced it with a brand new one. Now my heat wont work and i am still having overheating problems.... could it be the thermostat..... or what? any suggestions?


----------



## JaGz120 (May 5, 2004)

Anders95SeR said:


> i had some overheating problems with the temperature gauge going all the way up. I realised i had a small leak in my radiator and replaced it with a brand new one. Now my heat wont work and i am still having overheating problems.... could it be the thermostat..... or what? any suggestions?


Did you bleed your system when you put coolant back in?


----------

